# What To Put On A Mech-mod



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

I have a Nemesis and a Magneto and nothing on either of them... I have it on good authority that I shouldn't put a normal atomiser on them... I have an original Russian 91% coming for one of the device... so my question is what should I put on the other one?


----------



## BhavZ (8/4/14)

3D Atomiser is my vote


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> 3D Atomiser is my vote



Thanks @BhavZ! Anyone locally stock them?


----------



## BhavZ (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @BhavZ! Anyone locally stock them?


VK will be stocking them soon.

If you have not played with genesis style atomiser that might also be a route to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> VK will be stocking them soon.
> 
> If you have not played with genesis style atomiser that might also be a route to go.



I haven't played with a Genesis type yet... again any recommendation and source?


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

A simple dripper like the Igo-L.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Matthee said:


> A simple dripper like the Igo-L.



And the IGO-W3? I can't seem to find anyone that stocks an IGO-L?


----------



## BhavZ (8/4/14)

IGO-W3 is a brilliant dripper from the reviews I have seen.

The 3D though has the whole squonk aspect to it and holds 1.5ml of juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the IGO-W3? I can't seem to find anyone that stocks an IGO-L?


The reports from the Jhb Vape Meet is that the Igo-W3 is a very difficult build. I like simple coils, so not for me.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ET (8/4/14)

rob you can try out my aga t2 if you want a bit of a challenge  heck knows i haven't gotten it performing right so far


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

denizenx said:


> rob you can try out my aga t2 if you want a bit of a challenge  heck knows i haven't gotten it performing right so far



That's the last thing I want... a challenge... I just looked at a YouTube video of the Kraken Clone and doesn't appear to be up my alley either...

Ok off to search for an IGO-L...

Thanks boys!


----------



## Silver (8/4/14)

Hi Rob - I certainly agree with @Matthee's suggestion of the IGO-L
He recommended I get one some moons ago - and I listened - and I am happy with it.
Simple yet deadly. (said with a grin from ear to ear)

Can easily be configured to knock you like a train with the right juice - or give wonderful depth of flavour...

But - it's a dripper - so drip.... 6 to 8 puffs.... then... drip..... 6 to 8 puffs....

And you have to build the coil - but that's quite easy and the screws are nice to hold the coil down with (at least on mine).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hi Rob - I certainly agree with @Matthee's suggestion of the IGO-L
> He recommended I get one some moons ago - and I listened - and I am happy with it.
> Simple yet deadly. (said with a grin from ear to ear)
> 
> ...



Thanks Hi Ho... it seems that without exception the dripper of choice is an IGO-L.

Now the question I have is that if the IGO-L is so the overwhelming choice of dripper by people I consider well versed on the subject and dare I say experts then why on earth don't the local vendors stock it?

Is this the right one?

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005100/1400500-igo-l-rebuildable-stainless-steel-dripping


----------



## Silver (8/4/14)

That's the one Rob

Beats me why it's not more available locally. I got mine some time ago from VapeSA.co.za - but theyve been out of stock for a while.

I haven't tried any other drippers but I think why this one is good is that it is very simple. Not much to configure or go wrong.

I think other folk on the forum have more experience with different drippers - but this little thing works nicely for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

Rob - Avoid Kraken, RSST, Steam Turbine or Genesis style Atomiser - they are a real PITA to build. If you found Kayfun at all difficult avoid the Ithaka and Aqua and this aforementioned selection like the plague

Find an IgoL if you can, its very easy to work on.

The trident is even easier, and VK are getting stock shortly. Has slotted posts like the reomiser which makes capturing coils much easier.

The IgoW3 is a little more advanced, and can be tricky to build on, but not impossible. 

Easiest is Trident, then IgoL then IgoW3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> Rob - Avoid Kraken, RSST, Steam Turbine or Genesis style Atomiser - they are a real PITA to build. If you found Kayfun at all difficult avoid the Ithaka and Aqua and this aforementioned selection like the plague
> 
> Find an IgoL if you can, its very easy to work on.
> 
> ...



Thanks @devdev will try the Trident and IGO-L! And thanks for the warning on the others!


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @devdev will try the Trident and IGO-L! And thanks for the warning on the others!



If you going to order, may I piggyback? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

I would wait for the Vape Ving stock to arrive. Will be here in next 7 days or so. Right @Stroodlepuff 

A Slowtech order will take 3 or 4 times that long


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> If you going to order, may I piggyback?



Sure! What are you after? Send me the links of the stuff you want so I can click on them and bingo!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> I would wait for the Vape Ving stock to arrive. Will be here in next 7 days or so. Right @Stroodlepuff
> 
> A Slowtech order will take 3 or 4 times that long



I'll order the IGO-L from SlowTech and get the Trident from VK!


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

Also thinking of the igo-l. Will pop you a pm just now with link.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/4/14)

@Rob Fisher check with @Cape vaping supplies. I got my IGO-L from him and its a solid piece. Love my little dripper and it vapes like a freight train. The nice thing about it is that apart from being easy to build on, you can just as easily reposition the coil to get the vape you desire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> @Rob Fisher check with @Cape vaping supplies. I got my IGO-L from him and its a solid piece. Love my little dripper and it vapes like a freight train. The nice thing about it is that apart from being easy to build on, you can just as easily reposition the coil to get the vape you desire.



Thanks @BhavZ I just PM'ed him!


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005100/1400500-igo-l-rebuildable-stainless-steel-dripping

This one i guess.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005100/1400500-igo-l-rebuildable-stainless-steel-dripping
> 
> This one i guess.



Yip that's the one I ordered... I'll add one for you too! Will pull the trigger in a day or so... just need to cruise and add some more crap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that's the one I ordered... I'll add one for you too! Will pull the trigger in a day or so... just need to cruise and add some more crap!



Thanks. Then just let me know how much I owe you.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Thanks. Then just let me know how much I owe you.



Will do!


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

This piggy whatsemacall it for Fasttech makes no sense for me. It is free shipping, Now you have to ship from Durban to East London, which is not free and it takes even longer for the East Londoner in this case. Please enlighten me?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Matthee said:


> This piggy whatsemacall it for Fasttech makes no sense for me. It is free shipping, Now you have to ship from Durban to East London, which is not free and it takes even longer for the East Londoner in this case. Please enlighten me?



Good point... I didn't even think of that... @crack2483 I'm happy to add it to my order if you don't like ordering from overseas but @Matthee makes an excellent point... getting via me is gonna cost you another R80 for courier fees?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (8/4/14)

I have the clone Russian 91% on my Nemesis and it blows clouds like you won't believe... Loving it!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I have the clone Russian 91% on my Nemesis and it blows clouds like you won't believe... Loving it!!!



Now if they would damn well ship my Russian! It's been sitting in one place for a week! I just hope it's actually on it's way and the tracking system hasn't been updated!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## steve (8/4/14)

I agree with everyone @Rob Fisher , the igo-l is very easy to build ( if i can do it it's easy) and it will probably become very useful for your juice tasting adventures

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Problem solved! CVS will have stock next week! @crack2483 I won't order from Fasttech because that will take 4-5 weeks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I have the clone Russian 91% on my Nemesis and it blows clouds like you won't believe... Loving it!!!


what coil you running on there @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

@Rob Fisher you wont go wrong with the igol.

i used to think it was soooo awesome on the SVD, but when i used for the first time on my nemi, man oh man i was blown away

i carry it with me to work everyday, and every so often when i feel for a lekker SKOP, i pop in on, have a few drags and im floating LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/4/14)

Hi @Riaz 28g twisted 1.3ohm coil buddy


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Looking forward to playing with them. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------

